# SFW releases official land transfer statement



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well it looks like they got a little scared after throwing sportsmen under the bus. Now they as a group are taking no official side on the issue. I still don't see why they wouldn't just say they do not support the land transfer, to me this is still showing support for it.

The good news here is, the slightest bit of pressure was applied and they blinked. If we would all stand up to SFW and let them know their support is hanging in the balance, obviously they might second guess their tactics. Now if they stand against sportsmen on other issues, let's continue to sweep this group under the rug until they stand by the mission statement they should abide by.

http://sfw.net/2015/03/21/sfw-comments-on-utahs-interest-in-federal-lands-transfer/


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I love when we waste millions on stupid stuff.

Maybe now that the feds attention is on the lands they will sell it or make it federally protected.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

1-I, you hit it on the head, if the MT chapters and S Utah chapters are actively pushing for transfer, then that is the position of SFW. Don, Byron, and Ryan just don't have the balls to say it publicly. Much like all the other anti Western hunters that support the transfer proposal.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep they needed some plausible deniability so the sleazy group used chapters so they could cop out when push came to shove. It just shows like you said, these cronies don't have the balls to stand up to us, they like to keep the average sportsmen blind to their agendas. It's obvious this scared them a little because it hasn't been more than a couple weeks from the dixie chapter supporting it to them stepping down. If they didn't support it they would say they didn't, they do but are scared they might lose our tax money and money off our public resources. All I can say is good luck SFW, I'm at least glad you showed you don't even have the backbone to take a stand. I sent emails to tem along with others, hopefully others did as well, they obviously got the message. Can you imagine if we would stand up to SFW on all their BS how much we could accomplish? Have a voice don't let any of these groups pull the rug out from under us when we have the power to do away with them all together.


----------

